# Highway range (75mph or 120kmh)



## cle (Apr 9, 2016)

I am wondering how the real world highway range driving at 75mph or 120kmh would be.

What would the highway range be on a 60kwh or 80kwh battery, charged at 80% and driven down to 15%? I think this will be the most realistic charging/discharging level.

Same thing, but then charged at 100% and down to 10%?

Greetings,
Clemens


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

According to the Tesla web site the Model S 70 kwh car with rear wheel drive will go 215 miles driving 70 mph with an outside temp of 90 degrees with the AC going. Extrapolate what you will from that. Apples and oranges comparing two different cars though.

Dan


----------



## cle (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks, but I'm more interested in real world range. So also real world speed, charge and discharge values. 
Nobody will always charge to 100% as this might shorten the life of the battery. Same for discharging to 5%.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

At this point, since the car does not exist yet, at least not in its final version, it's impossible to tell you much. All we can do is extrapolate from statistics of similar e3quipment in similar cars.

Dan


----------



## cle (Apr 9, 2016)

Okay, here is my own math, taking the Nissan Leaf Range Chart (http://www.mynissanleaf.com/viewtopic.php?t=4295).
The M3 will probably be more efficient due to lower cw, but maybe good to make an estimate.
60mph=3,9 miles/kwh
75mph=3,0 miles/kwh.

*60kwh battery:*
*80%-15%=65%, capacity use=39kwh
60 mph: 152 miles or 245 km
75 mph: 117 miles or 188 km

100%-10%=90%, capacity use=54kwh
60 mph: 211 miles or 339 km
75 mph: 162 miles or 261 km

80kwh battery:
80%-15%=65%, capacity use=53kwh
60 mph: 207 miles or 333 km
75 mph: 156 miles or 251 km

100%-10%=90%, capacity use=72kwh
60 mph: 281 miles or 452 km
75 mph: 216 miles or 348 km
*
During a long trip, you will only charge to 80% at superchargers, anything more will take too much time and possibly shorten the lifespan of the battery.
Maybe a slow charge at home up to 100% will be better than a supercharge to 100%, but I don't know if this is true.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I find it interesting that the EPA ratings on the Model S and X don't really vary from city to highway like a traditional fuel car. @teslaliving or @AEDennis can you confirm this is true in real life? 
I have heard terrain will definitely affect power usage, but say the same stretch of freeway, one day in 20MPH stop and go traffic and the next at 60MPH. According to the EPA ratings, both should use about the same amount of power, whereas in my gasoline car, I know the first takes about 1.5 times more fuel than the second.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

In my Volt the biggest factor regarding battery range seems to be weather. In the summer I can get about 42 miles per charge. In the winter it's about 25 on some colder days.

Dan


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I find it interesting that the EPA ratings on the Model S and X don't really vary from city to highway like a traditional fuel car. @teslaliving or @AEDennis can you confirm this is true in real life?
> I have heard terrain will definitely affect power usage, but say the same stretch of freeway, one day in 20MPH stop and go traffic and the next at 60MPH. According to the EPA ratings, both should use about the same amount of power, whereas in my gasoline car, I know the first takes about 1.5 times more fuel than the second.


I can confirm that the range is more affected by wet weather than dry. By an incline (uphill), but conversely, when going down an incline you're getting range back. Getting up to 75 mph does consume a bit of energy, however, once at that speed, it's easy to maintain and doesn't consume much more.

But, the Model S is a BIGGER car than the Model 3.

The Roadster behaves similarly, but it's calculations and range estimates are not as refined as the Model S.

Not sure if I answered the question.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> I can confirm that the range is more affected by wet weather than dry.


so your Model 3 in sunny california will have better range than mine is the soggy NW (although with Portland getting 90F days in April, if this keeps up who knows what our weather will be by 2018ish)


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> so your Model 3 in sunny california will have better range than mine is the soggy NW (although with Portland getting 90F days in April, if this keeps up who knows what our weather will be by 2018ish)


The one positive to 4 years of drought... Great EV range


----------



## Pinewold (Apr 4, 2016)

cle said:


> Okay, here is my own math, taking the Nissan Leaf Range Chart (http://www.mynissanleaf.com/viewtopic.php?t=4295).
> The M3 will probably be more efficient due to lower cw, but maybe good to make an estimate.
> 60mph=3,9 miles/kwh
> 75mph=3,0 miles/kwh.
> ...


Why did you subtract the extra -15% and -10%?

Have read some estimate based on CD. Someone had Bolt at .33 cd with 200 miles range on 60kWhr battery and Model 3 at .21 cd with 60kWhr battery getting as high as 240 (which is a number that Elon has previously stated as a target (because it allows better spacing between super charger locations) and conveniently gets us to 4 miles/kWhr.(so yes a little better than the Leaf.)

If 60kWhrs gets you 240 miles, then 75kWhrs would get you too almost 300 miles! I was very excited to see a 75kWhr Model X battery because it would bode well for Model 3.

If you subtract 10% - 20% from 240 or 300 the numbers come out much better with 240 - 10% =216 and 240-20%=192 if you subtract the rest you get to 156 miles for the 65% .


----------

